# Tractor Supply Utility Trailers?



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a 5 x 8 mesh floor trailer with the rear gate from Lowe's last year, it is the same brand that TSC carries. Lowe's had them on sale for $488, and my Mother-in-Law works at Lowe's, so I had her buy it with her employee discount. I think it was $450 out the door with tax. It is a decent trailer for the money, there are definitely better one's out there, but you are going to pay considerably more for them. I replaced some bds on my deck, and put the old bds on the floor of the trailer and added 2' treated plywood sides on it. It work's great for what I use it for, mainly hauling bark, lumber once in a while and my quad and snowmobile for icefishing. It is starting to rust a little, but I leave it outside all year and I am sure most of them would rust sitting outside. Mine also has the 1 7/8" hitch on it and my boat has a 2". I just use 2 slide bar's, I need a 2" drop on my boat and a 6" drop on the trailer.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Check out these guys. http://www.usa-trailer.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-7396-09aceca0c43beb0e55eb4589b7b70203


I compared usa's trailer to the SureTrac's at Kelly's in Flat Rock. If you see them in the same day, when fresh in your mind, hands down, for a few hundred more I chose the Sure Trac. Heavier duty, sealed lights in a rubber boot to combat vibrations, better built ramp latches and hinge, set back tongue jack so you don't have to worry about opening your tailgate, wiring run inside a tube. I know sometimes money talks but I'm using my 6.5' x 12' 2-3 times p/wk in the spring for local hauls. Hauling equipment to deer camp was secondary however my trailers suffer the most wear & tear during my previous years of going down gravel roads & slushy/salty roads during hunting treks.



wfransee said:


> Check out BNM Trailers...made in Elsie MI.
> 
> Http://www.bnmtrailersalesinc.com
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I had a 6 x 10 bnm for 10 years before upgrading to my current one and it held up well other than the damage from the gravel roads & road salt. Just can't do all the upkeep, like painting, that I'd like anymore.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

wfransee said:


> Check out BNM Trailers...made in Elsie MI.
> 
> Http://www.bnmtrailersalesinc.com
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Bought mine from them (5 x 10 custom made) for just under $1400...............best investment I ever made. Used to own a "cheapie" trailer, but they are not made for daily or HD use. Mt current trailer has a 2500 pound axle, wood floor, mesh gate, and grote sealed lights mounted in rubber. 

My TSC broke down on the way home from an mule deer hunt in Colorado.......and I do mean broke down (welds failed)

Be sure to check out the axle weight and consider how much you'll be using it. 1 trip a year to deer camp can be handled by the cheaper trailers.

Steve


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

With anything, you get what you pay for. I use to work for a trailer distributor for shorelander trailers. I have seen and assembled lots of trailers. I was also a sevice technician for several years for an RV dealership and have worked on plenty of utilitiy trailers. 
I would stay away from torsion axles and get leaf springs 
If you get a trailer with a bearing buddy repacking is still neccesary. 
Look over all welds! This is pretty important, you want a good solid weld surrounding the entire piece instead of just 2 sides of the frame member. Alot of cheaper trailers are welded on just 2 sides of any frame member. 
If i was buying a trailer i would get one that would be versatile. such as ramps sidewalls and a high gvw.rating. 
Wiring housed in the frame has advantages and disadvantages but probably the better way to go.
Avoid hauling in salt. This is a great way to destroy your trailer. If you do, wash it often paint it often. and lube it often. 
Whether the floor is wood or metal they both deteriorate
Maintenance is the key to any trailer you buy.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a BNM Trailer and they are made here in Michigan. Quality and durable utility trailer. They have options for many of the ones they offer. I went with Utility Tube Rail and Gate. I went without the gate though, it has the drop axle for lower to the ground to load and unload stuff on it.

Someone has suggest them with a link to their website.

Good Luck,
Newaygo1


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

A few thoughts, If this trailer is going to see a lot of miles and some serious loads then consider something well made with a heavier frame. 

If this trailer is for a couple times a year to haul the 4-wheeler and a few supplies to the hunting camp the TSC model will do fine.

I would steer clear of the mesh. I have seen many that are bent up from mowers and 4-wheelers on them, they look bad after that. They also allow water up from the road surface which when combined with salt seems to rust out that mesh fast....not to mention what ever you are hauling will be getting wet from underneath as well. 


The TSC trailer probably will not have "bearing buddies" installed so you will have to buy them after the fact...I think they only come with grease cups. Also, as a rule of thumb, larger tires = less wear and tear on your bearings....so pay attention to the tire size when comparing trailers. I hope this helps.


----------

